# I finally got my mule deer



## Birds to Big Game (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got my mule deer on the second last day of the season in Saskatchewan. I scored it to about 181 after two inches of deductions. I am lucky to have gotten it because it was really hard to find any good mule deer bucks. Has anybody else had a hard time finding mule deer this year?

I will hopefully have the picture up soon. :beer:


----------

